
Devices can reduce fibers produced in laundry cycle by up to 80% - elorant
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-devices-fibers-laundry.html
======
tomohawk
You can put a mesh bag on the washer discharge to catch fibers before they go
down the drain. Some people use nylon stockings, but the mesh used as a sock
around drain tile piping works very well. It can be bought in bulk at big box
home improvement stores.

It's amazing how much fiber this will catch. If you have a septic system,
keeping the synthetic fibers out of it is a must.

------
_xerces_
That was a pretty vague and unfulfilling article. No mention of what these
mysterious "devices" are or what they look like.

~~~
RunningDroid
The graphical abstract on sciencedirect¹ lists some product names, so the
'devices' are apparently all available for purchase.

¹: [https://ars.els-
cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S00489697203393...](https://ars.els-
cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S0048969720339346-ga1.jpg)

